#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  How to Rank Smaller Websites on Google as fast?

## Katren

Small businesses are struggling more due to the COVID-19, So this time, most of them are shutting down their businesses, in order to avoid that, this is the best five tips get the better Rank for your Small Websites on Google as fast as possible. The explanation given by Nail Patel, check this Video.

----------


## Bhavya

Informative tips Katren, At this critical time these are much needed tips for websites to make their ranking stable.

----------


## Katren

> Informative tips Katren, At this critical time these are much needed tips for websites to make their ranking stable.


yes, did you try which is recommended by Nail Patel? do let me know if you need any clarifications about those tips!

----------


## Bhavya

> yes, did you try which is recommended by Nail Patel? do let me know if you need any clarifications about those tips!


Yes I've tried the tip 3 and 4, which are using long tail keywords and posting niche content. Somewhat it help us to get ranks in SERP. Can tell me more about long taill keyword usage and niche content writing? Thanks in advance.

----------


## Katren

> Yes I've tried the tip 3 and 4, which are using long tail keywords and posting niche content. Somewhat it help us to get ranks in SERP. Can tell me more about long taill keyword usage and niche content writing? Thanks in advance.


Great to hear this Bhavya.

----------


## Bhavya

> Great to hear this Bhavya.



Katren, amid the COVID-19 and the new May 2020 Core Update, What strategies small businesses need to follow to avoid massive rank drop or keep their ranking stable? I'd like to know your opinions regarding this.

----------

